
Understanding ECMAScript 6 by Nicholas C. Zakas - tilt
https://leanpub.com/understandinges6/
======
guru_meditation
Just bought the book.

This is a front-end tech lead for Yahoo writing a book about a new language
revision, and this is when I buy in and really start paying attention.

I've been reading some interesting ES6 materials, but the absolutely most
worthwhile reference is that written by a hardcore practitioner that's a key
contributor to massively used products.

